# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2014



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2014 às 03:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do* Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2014 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2014*

Boa Tarde!!!!

 Bela tarde de nortada aqui por Espinho, a corrente do mar está forte.

Para quem é fã de desporto hoje é um dia para a prática de kitesurf no spot aqui perto, na Murtosa(Ria de Aveiro).


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2014 às 18:38)

boas
Sigo com 20,3ºC HR:59%
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2014 às 13:06)

Boas, 

belo dia de sol com algum calor, 22.5 ºc actuais ( mínima de *11.6 ºc*)

Vento fraco de N/NE


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite, 

máxima de *25.1 ºc *

Neste momento ainda 21.3 ºc com Vento de NNE 14 Km/h.

Humidade: 38%


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mai 2014 às 12:28)

Neste momento estão 23,5ºC, 40% de humidade relativa e vento fraco.

Manhã/ início de tarde excelentes para quem quer ir á praia, dar uns mergulhos e fazer Surf.

Imagem atual da praia de Espinho (beachcam)http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mai 2014 às 18:21)

Boas,

dia quente este. 25,9ºC atuais. 


Com a vinda do calor vêm também outras visitas mais raras. Ontem no meu jardim:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2014 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

Bonito animal *Ruipedroo*
O calor a fazer-se sentir e os animais a mostrar-se...

Por cá o sol foi rei, num dia quente, com máxima acima dos 25ºC: *25,3ºC*
A noite foi agradável com uma mínima de *12,6ºC*.
O vento fez-se notar moderado pela manhã, mas acalmando pela tarde com o passar das horas.
Esta noite segue também ela agradável, com vento fraco de norte.

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 66%​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2014 às 15:04)

Boa tarde
Mais um dia quente por aqui 
Dados atuais:
Temperatura:23,8ºC
Hr:41%
Vento 8km/h de NW
Pressão: 1010.9mb
Radiação solar 697w/m2. 
Uv:5


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2014 às 07:28)

Bom dia 
Intenso nevoeiro vindo do mar!
Temperatura está nos 10.9ºc com 95% de humidade.


----------



## james (5 Mai 2014 às 10:33)

Bom dia ,

Dia com céu muito nublado . 

Vento fraco .

Tmin : 9 graus centígrados
Tatual : 15 graus centígrados


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2014 às 12:12)

Por Matosinhos nevoeiro/nuvens, com o sol a aparecer por vezes.


----------



## supercell (5 Mai 2014 às 21:17)

Dia mais fresco que ontem e espera-se que para o meio da noite o nevoeiro apareça..


----------



## james (6 Mai 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia ,

Por ca . o ceu esta muito nublado .

Vento fraco .

Tmin :  10° C


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mai 2014 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia começou com céu muito nublado, dando lugar a céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.
O vento sopra fraco de S\SO.

*Tmín: 9,6ºC

Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 63%​*
Continuação de boa semana para todos


----------



## james (6 Mai 2014 às 18:11)

Boas ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado.

Chuva fraca .

Tatual :  18 ° C


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2014 às 17:22)

Boa tarde.

Ontem à noite chuviscou mas hoje de manhã apenas existia alguma humidade nas superfícies.
O céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, com algumas abertas.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de O. Aumenta a sensação de tempo fresco...

*Tmín: 11,2ºC
Tmáx: 22,2ºC

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 66%​*


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2014 às 08:09)

Bom dia,

início de dia com céu muito nublado/encoberto.

13.4 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2014 às 19:01)

Boa tarde
Foto tirada a pouco com nevoeiro sobre o mar.
Atuais 20,1ºC com HR a 66%. Vento de NW.





Imagem de satélite:


----------



## CptRena (9 Mai 2014 às 20:42)

Aqui é nuvens todo o dia, humidade do raio e vento - nortada - sem fim. Agora ao fim da tarde é um briol lá fora que não se pode.
A malta no interior arde com o sol do inferno todo o dia


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2014 às 02:47)

Boa noite,

Fotografia semelhante àquela publicada pelo Joaopaulo do nevoeiro sobre o mar obtida ao final da tarde em V.N.Gaia.


----------



## james (10 Mai 2014 às 10:31)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado .

Vento fraco .


----------



## james (12 Mai 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia , 

Por cá céu pouco nublado . 

A noite foi fria , Tmin de 6 graus centígrados .


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresca de *9.3 ºc* 

Neste momento : 10.9 ºc 

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de Norte que aumenta a sensação de frescura.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mai 2014 às 03:27)

Noite algo ventosa por cá, um pouco atípico.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2014 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

dia ventoso com forte lestada neste momento, tempo muito seco.

Mínima de *14.2 ºc* 

Neste momento. 15.3 ºc , vento Leste/ENE com rajadas que ultrapassam os 40/45 Km/h.

Apenas 24 % de humidade.


----------



## james (14 Mai 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia ,

Ceu pouco nublado .

Vento forte !  !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

Continua o vento forte a arruinar a sensação térmica, apesar da subida de temperatura.


----------



## Névoa (14 Mai 2014 às 10:51)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Continua o vento forte a arruinar a sensação térmica, apesar da subida de temperatura.



De facto, vento com rajadas por vezes muito fortes, talvez fosse caso para um aviso amarelo do ipma?

Dentro de casa, aqui, a sensação térmica é bem agradável, mas um bocado mais quente que ontem. 

Nem o isep nem a feup estão operacionais, conforme que não arrisco dizer muito sobre a temperatura, mas no Google dizia algo como 19ºC. Acredito que no Porto esteja mais quente, ontem notei uma diferença entre a sensação térmica do Porto e Sra. da Hora, em termos menos científicos eu diria que no Porto existe uma sensação de torrar, enquanto que aqui sente-se calor, às vezes bastante, mas até agora não senti nada de muito desagradável ou insuportável.

Dos locais que tenho visitado, acho que posso dizer sem medo de errar que Leixões será o mais fresco, enquanto que a Lapa no Porto ainda guarda o troféu de calor.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Estou de regresso...
Tenho andado ocupado com outras coisas, mas sempre venho aqui dar uma vista de olhos.
Hoje de facto temos vento moderado, constante, bastante seco, de E\ENE, o que poderá levar aos "mãos-leves" dos incendiários a entrar em campo.
Este vento já fez estragos ao levantar os plásticos da horta...

O céu apresenta-se limpo e as temperaturas deverão subir hoje acima dos 25ºC (se o vento acalmar).

*Tmín: 12,7ºC

Tatual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 32%​*
Continuação de boa semana.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Mai 2014 às 13:48)

Vento aqui acalmou, diria até que parou mesmo. Muito agradável lá fora


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2014 às 14:28)

Boa tarde
Dia bastante quente por aqui
Sigo com 27,5ºC. HR:23%
Vento fraco de E/SE


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 16:00)

Boas, como estão as temperaturas no Litoral Norte? cá para mim mesmo nas zonas mais quentes: Melgaço,Braga,etc não se chegou aos 30º graus mas posso estar enganado, este evento poderá ficar um pouco aquém daquilo que se andava a prever para essa região.


----------



## Névoa (14 Mai 2014 às 16:19)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Boas, como estão as temperaturas no Litoral Norte? cá para mim mesmo nas zonas mais quentes: Melgaço,Braga,etc não se chegou aos 30º graus mas posso estar enganado, este evento poderá ficar um pouco aquém daquilo que se andava a prever para essa região.



Segundo a estação do isep, situado na região metropolitana do Porto, temos até o momento deste post:

Temperatura:  27.3 C 
Sensação de Frio: 27.3 C 
Índice Calor: 26.6 C 

Temperatura Máxima: 27.3 C às  16:23 
Temperatura Mínima: 10.6 C às  ----- 
Índice de Calor Máximo: 26.6 C às  16:22 
Sensação de Frio Mínima: 22.6 C às  12:26 

(confesso não saber interpretar isso, mas se calhar faltam dados pois a estação esteve off hoje pela manhã).

De qualquer modo previa-se 27ºC de máxima para o Porto hoje, e assim parece-me tudo bastante acertado.

edit. desculpem as sucessivas edições, mas estive a fazer copy e paste do site da estação e como ia por partes não estava a resultar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 16:29)

Névoa disse:


> Segundo a estação do isep, situado na região metropolitana do Porto, temos até o momento deste post:
> 
> Temperatura:  27.3 C
> Sensação de Frio: 27.3 C
> ...



Sim mas falou-se em 32º,33º graus em previsões mais extremas que não verificaram.


----------



## Névoa (14 Mai 2014 às 16:37)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim mas falou-se em 32º,33º graus em previsões mais extremas que não verificaram.



Hm acho que não para o Porto, lembro-me que há coisa de uma semana atrás o ipma aventurou-se perto dos 30ºC mas logo depois começou a baixar. Se bem que agora sobe de novo, especialmente para amanhã e depois, correntemente estão previstos 29ºC para estes dias.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 16:48)

Névoa disse:


> Hm acho que não para o Porto, lembro-me que há coisa de uma semana atrás o ipma aventurou-se perto dos 30ºC mas logo depois começou a baixar. Se bem que agora sobe de novo, especialmente para amanhã e depois, correntemente estão previstos 29ºC para estes dias.



Corrijo para Braga hoje estão previstos 30º o que se deve estar a concretizar, amanha 33º e depois da amanha 34º estou curioso para ver se concretizam estes valores.


----------



## james (14 Mai 2014 às 17:55)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Boas, como estão as temperaturas no Litoral Norte? cá para mim mesmo nas zonas mais quentes: Melgaço,Braga,etc não se chegou aos 30º graus mas posso estar enganado, este evento poderá ficar um pouco aquém daquilo que se andava a prever para essa região.



Boas , 

Por aqui chegou aos 25 ° C , em Braga nao sei se chegou aos 30 .

Estamos a aquecer para arrefecer depois .


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2014 às 22:13)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de* 27.0 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 21.3 ºc 

Vento já de Leste : 6 Km/h

Amanhã a temperatura  deverá subir mais um pouco, talvez se aproxime dos 30 ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2014 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Nesta 4ª feira tivemos uma *Tmáx.* de *26,6ºC*.
Quentinho, mas nada de extraordinário...
A noite segue agora fresca, com uns amenos *14,0ºC* e *46%* de *Hr*.
O vento sopra fraco de N.

Temos prevista uma subida das temperaturas para esta 5ª feira, sendo que o dia mais quente deverá ser a 6ª feira.
O nosso litoral deverá ser o ponto mais quente do território continental...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2014 às 00:50)

Por aqui noite bastante quente com 20.2ºC HR:24% vento fraco SE


----------



## Névoa (15 Mai 2014 às 09:49)

Pelo Porto, durante a noite, também se ficou por perto de mínimas tropicais, segundo o isep:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.9 C às  00:06 
Temperatura Mínima: 19.4 C às  06:45 
Índice de Calor Máximo: 22.9 C às  00:06 
Sensação de Frio Mínima: 19.4 C às  06:45 


A temperatura actual no Porto, segundo o isep, é de 21,7C, com sensação térmica idêntica.

Alguma nebulosidade aqui na Senhora da Hora e vento fraco e agradável.

Para quem está com muito calor, sugiro que verifique no site do ipma os modelos numéricos para a semana que vem, sempre refrescam a vista


----------



## 1337 (15 Mai 2014 às 14:29)

Já atingi os 31ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2014 às 14:29)

Boa tarde 
Por aqui tempo muito quente!  Com 30,1ºC e Hr 24% 
Vento fraco de SE
O isep segue com 28.4ºC e Hr 27% , pela diferença dos valores entre as 2 estacões leva-me a pensar que o meu Sensor de temperatura está a medir corretamente.


----------



## Névoa (15 Mai 2014 às 15:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde
> Por aqui tempo muito quente!  Com 30,1ºC e Hr 24%
> Vento fraco de SE
> O isep segue com 28.4ºC e Hr 27% , pela diferença dos valores entre as 2 estacões leva-me a pensar que o meu Sensor de temperatura está a medir corretamente.



O isep agora que eu ia verificar a temperatura está off, e a feup a mesma coisa. :/

Mas é assim, o isep fica numa região relativamente arborizada, se bem que lá quando é quente, também é muito quente... Ontem acusou uma máxima de 28,2C, cerca de um grau a mais que o esperado pelo ipma. Pessoalmente, não duvido de 30C para Gaia, dependendo do lugar. Uma coisa que tenho aprendido é que há variações surpreendentes em locais até próximos, basta haver uma colina, proximidade com o mar, zonas mais arborizadas, etc.

edit. e o isep voltou, a registar os seguintes valores para as 15:43:10

Temperatura:  30.2 C 
Sensação de Frio: 30.2 C 
Índice Calor: 28.7 C 
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.6 C 
Humidade: 26 % 
Pressão: 1015.4 mb -  
Vento: ESE com  1.6 km/h 

Então os 30C, e mais que isso até, já são oficiais!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2014 às 16:27)

Tempo convectivo severo ao largo da costa, a oeste do Litoral Norte
(induzido pela presença de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude que se desloca para sul/sueste)...







Sat24.com


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2014 às 16:39)

O vento rodou de SE para W e a temperatura desceu para 28.1ºC


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mai 2014 às 20:03)

o nucleo que esta no mar vai chegar a terra?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2014 às 20:12)

Temperatura a descer bastante com 23.1ºC 
Céu escuro a oeste!


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Boas, 

por aqui o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento com máxima de *29.3 ºc* 

Neste momento 21.2 ºc 

Céu com nebulosidade escura a Oeste, são as nuvens altas das células que estão sobre o mar  mas parece tudo muito estático ou em deslocação lenta...


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2014 às 21:38)

Vi agora mesmo nas nuvens um pequeno clarão amarelado e distante  para W/WSW


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2014 às 21:46)

Direcção SW  também já vi 2 clarões há pouco 

Está mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora sigo com 18.9 ºc actuais.

EDIT: os clarões para SW  estão mais frequentes, mas são muito difusos e distantes...


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2014 às 21:57)

E agora mesmo, raios!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mai 2014 às 22:01)

Boa Noite!!!

Vejo raios e relâmpagos a Oeste e Sudoeste de Espinho!!!
A temperatura máxima de hoje aqui em Espinho foi de *31,0ºC*.

Aproveitem para ver este festival elétrico!!


----------



## CptRena (15 Mai 2014 às 22:02)

Snifa disse:


> Direcção SW  também já vi 2 clarões há pouco
> 
> Está mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora sigo com 18.9 ºc actuais.
> 
> EDIT: os clarões para SW  estão mais frequentes, mas são muito difusos e distantes...




Se calhar também estás a ver o farol de Aveiro (Praia da Barra) 
Mas é verdade, aqui a costa Oeste de NO a SO, muita flashada amarelada.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2014 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> E agora mesmo, raios!



Pequeno video em slow motion que fiz há coisa de 5 minutos:

[ame="http://youtu.be/uXAmjfvWBd8"]http://youtu.be/uXAmjfvWBd8[/ame]

Desculpem a qualidade mas está com muito zoom e pouca luz...


----------



## CptRena (15 Mai 2014 às 22:27)

Que vermelhona a mais de 200km do radar. Deve ser cá um bicho.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 22:32)

Deve estar a ser cá uma descarga. 
Vá pessoal arranjem lá um barco e vão lá tirar umas fotos.


----------



## supercell (15 Mai 2014 às 22:36)

Excelente trovoada a oeste de Aveiro!


----------



## I_Pereira (15 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

Confirma-se? Pelas imagens de satélite parecia estar a fraquejar e o detector de raios da meteogalicia também não está nada de especial. Se isto estiver animado ainda vou passear


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar a ser cá uma descarga.
> Vá pessoal arranjem lá um barco e vão lá tirar umas fotos.



Se fosse em Terra, tinha-se mesmo que arranjar um barco, quase atinge o máximo no rain alarm, coisa que nunca tinha visto antes, já no radar do IPMA atinge o máximo de precipitação numa hora.


----------



## supercell (15 Mai 2014 às 23:00)

Que será que vai acontecer a está célula? Parece quee Esta a caminhar para terra..


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2014 às 00:53)

Vai perder força com a noite ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mai 2014 às 01:01)

supercell disse:


> Que será que vai acontecer a está célula? Parece quee Esta a caminhar para terra..



Na minha modesta opinião e se a célula realmente não perder força, deverá entrar pela zona de Leiria/Lisboa. É de notar que as temperaturas em alguns locais ainda estão elevadas. Aqui por exemplo estão 20.3ºC.


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2014 às 02:46)

A actividade das pipocas começa a gerar-se mais próximo da linha de costa. Se calhar ainda temos festa esta madrugada aqui mais ao norte. 

T actual = 17,1°C (na varanda do 1º andar)


----------



## Stinger (16 Mai 2014 às 03:14)

Parece que a celula esta ali estagnada


----------



## supercell (16 Mai 2014 às 09:31)

Esta tudo no centro agora acho que o norte não vai haver nada de especial hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mai 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

O céuencontra-se quase limpo, excepção a dispersa nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra moderado de E\NE.
A noite ainda refrescou um bocado...
Ontem a *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *28,9ºC*

*Tmín: 12,2ºC

Tatual: 21,6ºC
Hr: 33%​*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2014 às 13:34)

Boa tarde 
Deixo aqui algumas fotos da célula que ontem á noite passou a O/SO daqui.
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas os raios estavam muito distantes...





















Sigo com 27,8ºC ; HR22% ; vento fraco de SE ; pressão: 1012,8mb 
Temp min : 14,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mai 2014 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Boas imagens *JoãoPaulo*.
Já agora, podias da próxima vez comprimir as imagens para não ocuparem tanto espaço aqui na página do fórum

Por cá, o céu permanece com escassa nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra moderado, predominante de NNE.
Tempo agradavelmente quente e seco.

*Tatual: 27,6ºC
Hr: 27%​*


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2014 às 16:22)

32ºC, mas que brasa que está por cá hoje


----------



## Névoa (16 Mai 2014 às 18:32)

Sempre segundo o isep, no Porto o dia de hoje não terá sido tão quente como o de ontem, não chegando sequer a atingir a previsão de 29C do ipma, e muito menos os 30,3C de ontem:

Dados das 18:23 de hoje:

Temperatura:  27.0 C 
Sensação de Frio: 27.0 C 
Índice Calor: 26.4 C 
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.4 C 
Humidade: 29 % 
Pressão: 1011.2 mb -  
Vento: WNW com  19.3 km/h 


Máxima e mínima de hoje, até as 18:23 :

Temperatura Máxima: 28.3 C às  14:27 
Temperatura Mínima: 17.3 C às  03:00 
Índice de Calor Máximo: 27.1 C às  14:43 
Sensação de Frio Mínima: 17.3 C às  03:00 
Humidade Máxima: 55 % às  03:14 
Humidade Mínima: 25 % às  14:17 


Tenho uma certa expectativa em relação ao dia de amanhã, será que a temperatura vai baixar de forma mais consistente que a ligeira descida prevista pelo ipma?

edit. entretanto vi no site principal deste fórum que a estação de Pedras Rubras registou hoje uma máxima de 29,3C e mínima de 15,6C , enquanto que ontem registou uma máxima de 30,5C.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2014 às 23:50)

Boas,

Hoje aqui por casa está uma daquelas noites de que não tinha mesmo saudades nenhumas; quente e abafada!


----------



## Skizzo (17 Mai 2014 às 01:22)

Névoa disse:


> edit. entretanto vi no site principal deste fórum que a estação de Pedras Rubras registou hoje uma máxima de 29,3C e mínima de 15,6C , enquanto que ontem registou uma máxima de 30,5C.



De acordo com o IPMA ontem:

Pedras Rubras: 23,9ºC
S.Gens : 31,9ºC
Massarelos: 34,3ºC

A mais importante na minha opinião, a S.Pilar, continua sem emitir dados há meses. Inadmissível.


Hoje está uma bela noite para passear.


----------



## Névoa (17 Mai 2014 às 02:01)

Skizzo disse:


> De acordo com o IPMA ontem:
> 
> Pedras Rubras: 23,9ºC
> S.Gens : 31,9ºC
> ...



Obtive os valores de Pedras Rubras de http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/resumo-diario
que aliás confirmei agora, assumi que viriam do ipma ou da própria estação, se não for assim, de onde virão?
Já agora, aproveito para confessar que já há muito tempo procuro por máximas e mínimas nas estações que cita no site do ipma, e nunca encontrei. Será que poderia dar-me o link por favor? 
Mas 23,9C de máxima parece-me bem irreal! E notável a diferença entre Massarelos e a estação do isep, também, muito nos diz do Porto! (34,3C e 30,3).

Eu aqui já ando com friozinho, tive de fechar quase todas as janelas, o que vai tornar a casa insuportavelmente abafada ao amanhecer!


----------



## Skizzo (17 Mai 2014 às 04:12)

Névoa disse:


> Obtive os valores de Pedras Rubras de http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/resumo-diario
> que aliás confirmei agora, assumi que viriam do ipma ou da própria estação, se não for assim, de onde virão?
> Já agora, aproveito para confessar que já há muito tempo procuro por máximas e mínimas nas estações que cita no site do ipma, e nunca encontrei. Será que poderia dar-me o link por favor?
> Mas 23,9C de máxima parece-me bem irreal! E notável a diferença entre Massarelos e a estação do isep, também, muito nos diz do Porto! (34,3C e 30,3).
> ...



Podes ver aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/index_dia.jsp

Sim, dentro da cidade as variações são grandes. Eu moro no centro, tenho sempre máximas e mínimas elevadas. Ainda estou com noite tropical.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Mai 2014 às 07:26)

Manhã com uma diferença significativa entre valores de vento e rajada


----------



## Névoa (17 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

Skizzo disse:


> Podes ver aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/index_dia.jsp
> 
> Sim, dentro da cidade as variações são grandes. Eu moro no centro, tenho sempre máximas e mínimas elevadas. Ainda estou com noite tropical.



Obrigada pelo link, afinal era neste mapa que eu já tinha tentado ver estas estações, mas não sabia como. Agora deu-me a ideia de ampliar o mapa e era isso... 

Fico contente em saber que posso consultar os valores de S. Gens, é relativamente perto de onde eu moro, ou pelo menos é mais perto que o isep  Vai tornar-se uma das minhas referências futuras!


----------



## meteoamador (17 Mai 2014 às 22:16)

Boa Noite

 24.8ºC 30%hr atuais 

Cenário a mudar radicalmente a partir de segunda


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Mai 2014 às 22:24)

meteoamador disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> 24.8ºC 30%hr atuais
> 
> Cenário a mudar radicalmente a partir de segunda



Não me importo nada que venha assim uma chuvinha de vez em quando. Aliás desta vez estão-se a juntar todas as peças para que seja uma semana animada. 

Venha ela, estamos em Maio. 

20,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## Névoa (18 Mai 2014 às 10:07)

Para quem já contava com uma queda de temperatura, a surpresa está a ser grande: segundo o isep, a temperatura no Porto atingiu os 20C às 8:30 da manhã e presentemente temos 21,6C. Tudo isso acompanhado por um sol forte, e este é o primeiro dia em que o calor chega a incomodar mais, tive de descer totalmente as persianas e só assim a casa reencontrou a sua temperatura amena. Mas quase que tive de ligar o A/C, o que seria a primeira vez este ano e desde que mudei de casa!

Não sei se a máxima vai ficar pelos 22C conforme reza o ipma, para que isso aconteça o tempo vai ter de mudar bastante, de forma repentina e isso tem que acontecer logo. O mais provável é outro dia quente, não sei.


edit. Afinal não, a temperatura desceu um pouco e permanece estacionada perto dos 20C, ou seja, bem quente para a manhã mas fresco para a tarde, sem mudar nada.


----------



## Paelagius (18 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,

O céu tornou-se bastante nublado.


----------



## supercell (18 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

O sol desapareceu e a tempertura caiu bastante.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mai 2014 às 18:51)

Boa tarde,

Céu totalmente encoberto por aqui. Venham a chuva e as temperaturas amenas!


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2014 às 22:00)

Boas, 

tempo bem mais fresco, sigo com 13.9 ºc depois de uma máxima de *21.1 ºc* 

Céu encoberto.

Amanhã regressa a chuva


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mai 2014 às 22:38)

Boa Noite a todos!!!!!

Hoje esteve um dia brutal para quem fez praia, temperatura não muito quentes e uma brisa agradavável que propocionou ótimas condições para estar na praia.

Neste momento sigo com uma noite agradável com vento fraco a* 5 km/h* e *16,1ºC*.

*Extremos de hoje:*
*Temperatura Máxima:** 21,6ºC* ás 14:46 horas

*Temperatura Mínima:* *13,5ºC* ás 5:30 horas


----------



## james (18 Mai 2014 às 23:35)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o ceu esta muito nublado .

Vento fraco ( depois de ter soprado forte durante o dia ) .


----------



## james (19 Mai 2014 às 10:28)

Bom dia ,

Chove bem por cá .

Tmin : 10 graus centígrados

Tatual : 15 graus centígrados


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 10:33)

Já chove por aqui, céu escuro,


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 11:05)

Chove bem e certinho!


----------



## 1337 (19 Mai 2014 às 11:10)

Snifa disse:


> Chove bem e certinho!



O mesmo aqui, que cheiro á terra molhada 

Está é bastante fresco


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 11:13)

1337 disse:


> O mesmo aqui, que cheiro á terra molhada
> 
> Está é bastante fresco



Sim, bem fresco, grande contraste com os dias anteriores, sigo com 11.7 ºc actuais

Chuva fria esta.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 11:38)

*3 mm* acumulados, a temperatura desceu para 11.4 ºc.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mai 2014 às 12:43)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui já há algum tempo.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2014 às 13:32)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 13:35)

Chove torrencialmente pela Boavista!

Grande escuridão.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2014 às 13:42)

E volta em grande! Uma verdadeira cortina de água.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 13:44)

Pelo Marquês e Hospital de S.João também chove com força!

66.29 mm/h às  13:44  na estação do Isep perto do S João.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 13:47)

Grande carga de água agora  pelo Isep : 104.39 mm/h às  13:46

Já com 10.67 mm acumulados 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2014 às 13:49)

Eram pingas bem grossas na primeira chuvada. Agora espreita o sol.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2014 às 13:51)

Trovoada!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 13:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovoada!



Confirmado!  

*13.4 mm* acumulados na minha estação 

*12.95 mm* no Isep.

Mas que grande chuvada num curto espaço de tempo!


----------



## dj_teko (19 Mai 2014 às 13:54)

Trovões aqui tb


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mai 2014 às 13:58)

Tudo calmo e com sol agora. Os telhados de fibrocimento e afins aqui à volta estão todos a "deitar fumo". Interessante!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mai 2014 às 14:35)

Boa tarde.

Eis que regressa a chuva e há bocado acompanhada de 3 trovões na zona, chuva moderada e *granizo* e com queda notória da temperatura.
O acumulado deste aguaceiro foi de 8,4 mm.
O total do dia é de 9,4 mm.
Tempo fresco, com uma diferença bem assinalável: perto de 13ºC de diferença entre ontem e hoje a esta hora...

*Tmín: 10,7ºC (14.18h)*

*Tatual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 81%​*


----------



## fishisco (19 Mai 2014 às 14:58)

em 20 seg ficou asssim


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2014 às 17:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Eis que regressa a chuva e há bocado acompanhada de 3 trovões na zona, chuva moderada e *granizo* e com queda notória da temperatura.
> O acumulado deste aguaceiro foi de 8,4 mm.
> ...



Foi uma célula interessante, captada pelos radares de A Coruña e Coruche, com topos altos, isolada, provavelmente adquiriu alguma organização..

A célula surgiu a SE/E do Porto e moveu-se para NE, teve um ciclo de vida de cerca de 1h e pouco, mas entre as 1330utc e as 1400utc teve periodos sustentados de reflectividade em torno a 50-60Dbz ( provavelmente na realidade foi mais devido á distancia ao radar)..

Foi até agora o melhor que apareceu..


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

Muito escuro a Norte..


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2014 às 22:42)

Para já tudo calmo e frio lá fora...


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2014 às 23:00)

Trovoada a Oeste, zona centro que se prepare e eventualmente Porto, está se a formar qualquer coisa! ~


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2014 às 23:02)

supercell disse:


> Trovoada a Oeste, zona centro que se prepare e eventualmente Porto, está se a formar qualquer coisa! ~



Logo se vê estou à espera de dados do Euclid para poder confirmar essa trovoada, o sat24 não passa de uma possibilidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mai 2014 às 23:04)

De facto, belas formações a oeste, avizinha-se uma madrugada iluminada. 


Por aqui está calmo para já, acumulados 10,5 mm e está fresco, 10.6ºC.


A diferença da temperatura da minha casa para o exterior é quase de 15ºC , está bom para as gripes.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2014 às 23:18)

Há relâmpagos a Oeste e SW vi agora um não muito distante..


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2014 às 23:35)

Por aqui já não se vêem mais relâmpagos..


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mai 2014 às 23:39)

Snifa disse:


> Há relâmpagos a Oeste e SW vi agora um não muito distante..



Confirmo, acabei de ver mais um clarão vindo de O.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 23:44)




----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2014 às 23:49)

Preparem se aí no Norte...


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado e vejo relampagos ao longe .

O dia esteve nublado , de manha choveu bastante .

Tatual : 9 ° C


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 00:14)

Por aqui, céu limpo. Do outro lado da margem do Rio Douro céu nublado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 00:34)

Por cá já vi 3 clarões distantes há cerca de meia hora.


Por agora não há sinais de trovoada e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Rain (20 Mai 2014 às 01:30)

Braga, parcialmente, às escuras...


----------



## Stinger (20 Mai 2014 às 02:06)

Rain disse:


> Braga, parcialmente, às escuras...



A serio ??

Por aqui nada se passa !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Mai 2014 às 02:12)

Trovoada aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 02:53)

Trovoada a SW de Braga.


----------



## Stinger (20 Mai 2014 às 02:56)

Fonix hoje nada passa aqui


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio pelo Porto com 9.6 ºc actuais.

Já caíram aguaceiros com gotas grossas, neste momento bastante escuro para Sul/SW.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 08:38)

Bastante escuro em aproximação, pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante agora mesmo, maior escuridão a S/SW  de Gaia


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 09:04)

Começa a chover com gotas grossas, de referir o vento moderado que acentua a sensação de frio


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 12:04)

Aguaceiro forte com gotas enormes e algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Mai 2014 às 12:23)

Grande trovão à minutos


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 12:27)

Caíu mais um aguaceiro forte e agora o sol voltou em força. 


O telhado de um vizinho meu está a fumegar uma quantidade de vapor de água incrível, parece um incêndio.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 12:38)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

Está a trovejar... grande escuridão.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 12:42)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 12:53)

Chuva forte e há pouco um relâmpago.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 12:57)

Vento e chuva fortes.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 13:00)

Que temporal de chuva se abate pelo Porto neste momento!


----------



## Cadito (20 Mai 2014 às 13:06)

Célula muito activa. Vento e chuva muito fortes acompanhados de trovoada. Que temporal!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 13:10)

Final da frente sobre a Ponte Arrábida dirigindo-se para NE.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 13:29)

Bem escuro a sul, já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2014 às 13:32)

Bem, depois de uma manhã quase sem chuva, o que se abateu sobre o Porto um pouco antes das 13h00 foi mesmo digno de se ver; um céu carregado, meia dúzia de trovões e uma chuvada bem forte que durou alguns minutos. 

Neste momento o sol volta a brilhar e está tudo calmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 13:58)

A célula chegou cá já sem actividade elétrica, ainda assim trouxe muito vento e chuva.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 13:59)

Vá pessoal do Norte toca a encher este tópico!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 14:15)

Céu escuro a S.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 14:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Céu escuro a S.



Vi agora  um relâmpago por trás do Monte da Virgem


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2014 às 14:41)

Fotos tidradas a pouco 
Vista SE:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vista N/NE :


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 14:41)

Fotografia do panorama obtida há 5 minutos atrás


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 14:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tidradas a pouco
> Vista SE:
> Vista N/NE :



Céus bem escuros!


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 15:58)

Frente aterradora (Já publico a fotografia)


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 16:01)

Paelagius disse:


> Frente aterradora (Já publico a fotografia)



Bela linha, bem escura, aparenta ter alguma rotação na base....


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 16:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bela linha, bem escura, aparenta ter alguma rotação na base....


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 16:12)

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2014 às 16:16)

Chuva forte por aqui!


----------



## dj_teko (20 Mai 2014 às 16:17)

Essa linha a passar agora aqui


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 16:19)

Chuva torrencial pelo Marquês!


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 16:25)

Boa tarde ,

Dia de aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte .


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2014 às 16:27)

A 5min atrás..


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 16:28)

Está a trovejar ao longe.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 16:39)

Grande ronco ouvi agora, está escuro a oeste/SO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2014 às 16:45)

Dados atuais
Temp: 11.2ºC.  Hr:85%
Pressão: 1003,9mb
Vento: 2.4km/h SE 
Chuva: 15.6mm
Radiação : 398w/m2  Uv:2


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 17:05)

Forte chuvada neste momento.


A trovoada parou, ainda vi bastantes raios e ouvi belos roncos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2014 às 17:12)

Começa a chover novamente


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 17:30)

O vento rodou? As nuvens estavam a vir de E e seguiu-se um forte aguaceiro.

O céu começa a ficar com tons mais carregados e as gaivotas começam a voar outra vez mais baixo...

Agora chove outra vez.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 17:32)

Chove forte pelo Marquês


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 17:33)

EEE... que carrada de água...


----------



## darque_viana (20 Mai 2014 às 17:43)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, apenas uns aguaceiros de vez em quando. Nada de chuva forte e actividade eléctrica


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 17:44)

Mas que fortíssima chuvada por aqui, as ruas pareciam ribeiros, o rain rate atingiu os 97 mm/h,  o acumulado é agora de *20.2mm *


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 17:49)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que fortíssima chuvada por aqui, as ruas pareciam ribeiros, o rain rate atingiu os 97 mm/h,  *o acumulado é agora de 20.2mm *



Já tens um belo acomulado!


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 17:50)

Thomar disse:


> Já tens um belo acomulado!




thomar vamos mas é ultrapassa los, agora que vem ai acção para nós eheh


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 18:00)

david 6 disse:


> thomar vamos mas é ultrapassa los, agora que vem ai acção para nós eheh



É isso, é isso!   

Venham de lá essas trovoadas, granizo, chuva forte e ventos fortes para animar a malta! 

Como eu sou um "gaijo" porreiro, pode ser de Norte a Sull!


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mai 2014 às 18:19)

Segundo o mapa das DEA do IPMA houve uma descarga de 143.3 kamp aqui nas redondezas, deve ter sido a que ouvi dentro de casa, que rugido.


----------



## Paula (20 Mai 2014 às 18:27)

Boa tarde.

Dia de alguma chuva, principalmente da parte da tarde.
Durante a tarde ainda se ouviram uns roncos. 

Por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

Torna a chover bastante...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 18:48)

Muito escuro de novo em aproximação.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

Mais uma valente carga de água

*21.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## AJCS (20 Mai 2014 às 19:43)

Radar indica chuva vinda de SO a 2,7km, com alguma intensidade.

As previsões para amanhã são animadoras!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2014 às 20:26)

Boas,

Mas que final de tarde mais molhado que tivemos no Porto!  Algumas chuvadas muito fortes como já não via há muito. Tudo calmo por agora.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Mai 2014 às 20:26)

Aqui passa a escuridão toda, mas chuva nem vê-la


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2014 às 23:24)

Chove bem, mas nada de trovoada..


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

Boa noite ,

Chove bem por ca .

Esteve um dia de aguaceiros de intensidade moderada e de curta duracao , nada de extraordinario .

Nada de trovoadas .


----------



## ipinto (21 Mai 2014 às 01:18)

Começa a chover com intensidade neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *24.2 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *12.8 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Estamos com regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes 

Tempo frio com 9.0 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 07:15)

Chuvada agora, o acumulado vai nos *14 mm *


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

Na Estação de S. Bento, o termómetro do comboio mostra 11°C.

Há momentos houve um aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 08:19)

*15.2 mm *acumulados, vai chovendo, a Oeste são visíveis boas células


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia ,

Dia de muita chuva , chove bem e choveu praticamente a noite toda !

Tatual : 9° C

PA : 1000 hPa

HR : 89 %^


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 08:51)

Até agora, em todo segmento entre Porto e Ovar, têm sido visíveis sobre o mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mai 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

A chuva tem sido contínua há várias horas mas sem picos de intensidade maior.
O acumulado de *ontem foi de 14,7 mm* e o de *hoje é de 11,7 mm*.
Bastante fresco o dia, com *8,8ºC* e uma humidade relativa de *92%*.

Tivemos trovoada algures entre as 00h e as 02h.


----------



## pedrofreak (21 Mai 2014 às 10:12)

Muita chuva com grande intensidade ,temperatura na media dos 10º, parece mesmo tempo de inverno,muito frio


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 10:19)

Frio e ventoso, 10.2 ºc actuais 

Precipitação *15.6 mm*

Muito escuro para Sul, grandes células! 

Ao longe para Oeste outras células em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

Grande estouro! relâmpago muito próximo!! 


Chove muito forte com bastante vento a acompanhar, que temporal!!


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 13:04)

Mais uma chuvada há pouco, o acumulado é agora de *16.4 mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 13:05)

Célula pequena mas bem violenta.


Foto desta quando já estava a afastar-se rumo a NE:


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 14:05)

Mais uma chuvada com gotas grossas

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão 

Sigo com 11.7 ºc


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2014 às 14:13)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo e trovoada dispersa


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 15:12)

Há pouco o céu estava medonho a oeste. 


Cheguei a ouvir trovoada mas por agora parou.


Ainda assim a célula está em aproximação, bela linha e algo agressiva.


----------



## Paula (21 Mai 2014 às 15:27)

Boas.

É verdade, parece noite!
Chove bem agora. 

EDIT 15:29H: Granizo!


----------



## PauloSR (21 Mai 2014 às 15:30)

Grande diluvio na cidade de Braga!!! Chove "a potes"


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 15:32)

Impressionante o dilúvio que caíu aqui, rajadas fortíssimas e também algum granizo. 

Já coloco o vídeo.


----------



## Paula (21 Mai 2014 às 15:37)

Já ronca!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 15:39)

Paula disse:


> Já ronca!



Também ouvi Paula, mas a célula já passou, está a afastar-se.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Mai 2014 às 15:39)

Um trovão solto e nada mais...


----------



## Paula (21 Mai 2014 às 15:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também ouvi Paula, mas a célula já passou, está a afastar-se.



Reparei nisso mesmo... O céu está mais "claro" neste momento e chove com bem menos intensidade. Belos minutos, venham os próximos


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 15:42)

Daqui vê-se bem escuro aí para Braga 

Por aqui o acumulado é agora de *18.4 mm*

Começa a ficar escuro a Oeste e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 15:48)

Daqui a pouco coloco aqui os registos da célula, uma mini reportangem. 


Neste momento o sol espreita e permanece uma tremenda escuridão a NE.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 16:45)

O céu escuro em Aveiro resultou em aguaceiros. Apenas ouvi um trovão de manhã. O índice sweat apontava para mais instabilidade por aqui do que no Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2014 às 17:08)

Cenário a Oeste:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Temp atual 13.0ºC
hr:71%
pressão:1004,5mb
vento: Sul 24,8km/h
chuva: 22,1mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2014 às 17:26)

Por aqui granizo!
Temp: 9.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 17:33)

Aguaceiro torrencial no Porto algum granizo também


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 18:31)

Rajadas associadas à passagem de uma frente neste momento a dirigir-se para NE.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 18:41)

Escuridão a Oeste 

*20.2 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

11.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2014 às 18:41)

Chove fortemente por aqui !
Temperatura está nos 9,7ºC ,  com 24.9mm 
Vento de SW 19km/h


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 18:59)

Chove bastante por agora.

EDIT: Rajadas fortes e chuva torrencial.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 19:07)

Grande chuvada, até faz " fumo"


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 19:28)

Continua a chover bem, o acumulado está nos *23 mm* e a subir


----------



## supercell (21 Mai 2014 às 19:29)

Vem uma nuvem escura enorme de Oeste....


----------



## CptRena (21 Mai 2014 às 19:29)

Está a cair com força aqui também. Acompanhada de vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2014 às 19:31)

Chove com muita intensidade ! 
Temp 9.1ºC Hr 95% está a ficar nevoeiro


----------



## supercell (21 Mai 2014 às 19:41)

Grande chuvada, de salientar as rajadas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 19:50)

Aqui estão os registos que fiz da potente célula que passou por cá por volta das 15:30 de hoje:

Muita chuva, vento e também granizo. A trovoada é que pouco apareceu.














ps: há alturas em que acelarei o vídeo, não se tratando da velocidade real.


----------



## CptRena (21 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

supercell disse:


> Grande chuvada, de salientar as rajadas...



Já cai novamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2014 às 20:34)

Começa a chover novamente!
As rajadas de vento está a aumentar de intensidade - 25.4kmh


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 21:14)

Muita chuva neste momento

25.2 mm acumulados.


----------



## supercell (21 Mai 2014 às 21:23)

Chuva forte agora.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2014 às 22:14)

Que chuva grossa cai agora.

27.4 mm e a subir


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 23:17)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui chove torrencialmente !

Tatual :  11 ° C


----------



## GabKoost (21 Mai 2014 às 23:58)

Das 21 até Às 23h00 foi chover sem parar e, durante boa parte, de forma torrencial.

40mm nas estações mais próximas em Brg e Caldas das Taipas. Valor muito interessante.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *30.4 mm*

Hoje sigo com *5.8 mm* desde as 0 h.

11.3 ºc actuais.

Céu nublado e vento fraco de W/WSW


----------



## james (22 Mai 2014 às 12:41)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com periodos de ceu muito nublado .

Vento fraco a moderado .


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2014 às 20:06)

Bela carga de água caíu aqui há minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2014 às 20:33)

Chove torrencialmente há vários minutos, está tudo alagado.


----------



## james (22 Mai 2014 às 20:50)

Boas ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros .

Tatual : 14 ° C


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mai 2014 às 21:00)

Boas,

Depois de um praticamente sem chuva e até com bastante sol, começou a morrinhar pelas 19h30, situação que se mantém até agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mai 2014 às 22:39)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos um dia marcado pela chuva moderada e contínua de madrugada.
Pela manhã acalmou a situação e o céu manteve-se bastante carregado, sempre muito nublado, com abertas pela tarde.
Agora pela noite voltou a chover, regressando os aguaceiros.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.
A *precipitação de hoje* é de *20,1 mm*.
Ontem terminei o dia com *29,5 mm* de acumulado.
O *acumulado mensal* é de* 73,7 mm* e *o ano hidrológico* segue com uns muito interessantes *2256,5 mm* de precipitação.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,5ºC

Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 86%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2014 às 22:52)

Boas noites,

o dia de hoje foi marcado por chuva moderada a forte durante a madrugada. Pela manhã e início da tarde não choveu e o sol ainda espreitou, no entanto pelo fim da tarde esta voltou em força, aguaceiros bem fortes fizeram o acumulado do dia subir para os *23,0 mm*.







fonte: IPMA


O acumulado total do evento por aqui é de *65,6 mm* até ao momento, evento generoso.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2014 às 01:15)

Volta a chover intensamente, parece que o inverno voltou.


----------



## james (23 Mai 2014 às 11:58)

Bom dia ,

Por cá está um dia com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos .

Vento moderado .

A noite foi fria , tmin de 7 graus centígrados .


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tarde.

Pelas 8h o céu apresentava-se limpo, depois de uma noite fresca.
Entretanto o céu foi encobrindo e ao final da manhã (cerca das 12h) regressaram os aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado de hoje é de apenas *2,0 mm*.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.

*Tatual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 53%*

Um excelente final de semana!


----------



## supercell (23 Mai 2014 às 16:59)

Por aqui ainda não choveu hoje e estão cerca de 16 graus.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mai 2014 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde!!!!!

Espinho segue com *16,2ºC*, *61%* de HR e a nortada ainda permanece.

Acumulado do dia de hoje: *2,4 mm *


----------



## james (24 Mai 2014 às 00:16)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , ceu com algumas nuvens .

Tatual : 8°  C


----------



## james (24 Mai 2014 às 09:33)

Bom dia ,

Inicio de fim de semana com periodos de ceu muito nublado  .

Tatual : 11 °  C


----------



## meteoamador (25 Mai 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde

Cai um aguaceiro neste momento e está um vento gelado de N.

Tatual: 14.4ºC


----------



## james (26 Mai 2014 às 11:49)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui , o ceu esta com periodos de muito nublado , esta um ar frio .

A noite foi muito fria , tmin de 5  °  C .


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2014 às 18:34)

Boas,

Chove por aqui, sigo com 1 mm acumulado


----------



## james (27 Mai 2014 às 18:46)

Boa tarde ,

Chove bem por aqui .

Tatual : 13 °  C


----------



## Paula (27 Mai 2014 às 19:06)

Boa tarde. 

Por cá já cai certinha desde as 16h, mais coisa menos coisa. 
Neste momento, 16.0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

Chove moderado e certinho há já algum tempo


----------



## james (27 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

Por ca , a chuva continua a cair certinha .

Ceu muito carregado .


----------



## supercell (27 Mai 2014 às 21:41)

Chuva fraca desde as 5 horas, a aumentar de intensidade desde à 1 hora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2014 às 23:29)

Por cá também começou a chover fraco pelo meio da tarde, neste momento chuvisca.


Acumulados 2,1 mm


14,2ºC atuais.


----------



## james (28 Mai 2014 às 17:52)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com periodos de ceu muito nublado , ocorreram aguaceiros ate ao inicio da manha .


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mai 2014 às 18:18)

Bom fim de dia.

Ontem tivemos períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
Hoje ainda choveu fraco durante a madrugada e de dia chuviscou mas sem acumular.
Ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de 4,1 mm e hoje de apenas 1,0 mm.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de O.
Tempo fresco...

*Tatual: 16,2ºC
Hr: 65%​*


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui tempo muito fechado,chuva persistente  por vezes moderada em curtos períodos 

*2.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

12.9 ºc


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 10:00)

Bom dia ,

Dia com ceu geralmente muito nublado e periodos de chuva .

Vento fraco a moderado .


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mai 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia.

O dia começou e mantém-se com céu encoberto e chuva fraca\chuvisco.
O acumulado é de 3,3 mm desde as 00h.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tatual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 93%​*


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2014 às 12:54)

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 12:59)

Por aqui , a chuva tambem continua a cair certinha .


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2014 às 13:48)

Por aqui *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

O mês já ultrapassa os *85 mm*, falta pouco para atingir  média para Maio 

( segundo o IPMA a média de precipitação para Maio é de 92.7 mm para Porto/S.Gens - 1971-2000 )


----------



## Paula (30 Mai 2014 às 12:22)

Boas. O sol voltou.
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------

